# When to wax new paint?



## squeedals (Oct 4, 2011)

OK.........how long should one wait to wax a new paint job?


----------



## jalopyjimmy13 (Oct 4, 2011)

*whooooa put the aplicator down*

wait 90 days let that new pait breath out all the solvents in there so be patient its still shining i hope lol good luck any other paint questions im here n been doin paint for 21 yrs


----------



## squeedals (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks! I figured I'd let it sit over the winter anyway.........


----------

